# TomTom Start 25 Update Problem



## royaldoom3 (25. September 2017)

Nabend!
Hab ein Problem mit meinem TT Start 25. Hab mir MyDrive Connect runtergeladen, Konto erstellt und mein Gerät dort rüber registriert. Dann wurden mir 5 Updates angezeigt, allgemeines Softwareupdate, Stimme etcp und neues Europa Pack. Hab dann alles aktualisieren wollen, Programm hatte dann 30 Min die Sachen runtergeladen, war bei 60%.. springt plötzlich wieder auf 0 und fängt wieder von vorne an?  und dann nach paar Minunten sagte das Programm, dass das Navi nicht angeschlossen sei. Auf dem Navi drehte sich der Kreis aber noch mit der Meldung "Aktualisierung - Gerät nicht trennen". Hab das dann 15 min so weiterlaufen lassen, nix passiert.. Hab dann USB getrennt, Gerät neugestartet.. Meldung poppt auf "Keine Karte gefunden.. Blabla support unter tomtom.com/support".. 

Alles klar.. Gerät neu angeschlossen, MyDrive Connect fängt direkt wieder an mit dem Download.. Gleiches Spiel, bis ca 60%, danach springt wieder auf 0 und lädt von vorne bis die Meldung.. "Gerät nicht angeschlossen". wieder kommt. Bin jetzt beim 5ten Versuch.. Navi ist unbrauchbar und Updaten schlägt dauernd fehl. Was nun? Jemand ähnliches Problem gehabt? 

Lg


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2017)

Hast Du das Gerät mal resettet (20s auf den Einschaltknopf drücken)?


----------



## royaldoom3 (26. September 2017)

Ja, mehr als den TomTom Startbildschirm zeigt der nicht an bis er halt auf die rote Meldung mit "Keine Karte vorhanden" schaltet


// WOW hab mein Kaspersky deaktiviert und jetzt lief das Update erfolgreich durch und das Gerät geht auch wieder. Was zum Teufel.. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man extra sein PC Schutz deaktivieren muss um Updates durchzuführen. Ist man ja offener als ein Scheunentor


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> // WOW hab mein Kaspersky deaktiviert und jetzt lief das Update erfolgreich durch und das Gerät geht auch wieder. Was zum Teufel.. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man extra sein PC Schutz deaktivieren muss um Updates durchzuführen. Ist man ja offener als ein Scheunentor


Wenn Du nur bei Tom Tom warst, ist da nicht viel Spielraum für Bedrohungen.

Kaspersky wird immer schlimmer ... .


----------

